# 2008 Audi R10(speculative) question



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I know that it isn't 2008 yet, but I'm wondering if Audi will make any changes to the R10 for '08 to make it more suited to the type of racing in the ALMS. Like possibly a sprint variant that's more adapted to the shorter ALMS races. Because the R10(especally considering how complex it is) has had very few reliability problems, where as the Peugeot 908 has had difficulties in fnishing 6 hour/1000km races(mostly wheel bearing problems, but they've also had gearbox and engine problems), leads me to believe that, although they seem to be of the same size and such, the 908 is more optimized for shorter distance races than the R10 right now.
If that's the case, and with Audi's chief areodynamicist saying that the R10 is near the beginning of it's life, a sprint race version of or sprint race upgrades to the R10 for the '08 cars are likely. 
But then again, the R8 evolved in a similar way:
2000: R8 was optimized for Le Mans
2001: R8 was hybrid of sprint and Le Mans equipment
2002: Definitive LM and "sprint"(ALMS) packages for the R8.
So could this be where the R10 is going?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Audi R10(speculative) question (chernaudi)*

I'm sure the R10 will evolve for next year's rules wherever it may compete. That said, you're presuming the R10 will be back in America. Of that I'm not terribly certain.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Audi R10(speculative) question ([email protected])*

Why wouldn't it be back in the ALMS? Audi doesn't want to have anything to do with the European LMS series from what I've heard(marketing and publicity related). What else would Audi do with the R10? Run Le Mans only?
I really don't want Audi to run only 1-3 races a year. I would like them to do LMS, but I'd never get to see any TV coverage. But I'd rather them do the ALMS. If they run the '08 cars all year, or most of the year, with updated '07 spec car running the races before/just after Le Mans, and if IMSA keeps the rules stable(keep the PLM type LMP1 rules the same, and add the 50kgs to the LMP2 cars), Audi should be able to have a year like the years of 2000-'06 again.
This wouldn't have anything to do with Audi not being quite able to start selling their TDI models as early as they intially wanted to, wouldn't it? Or are there still some ill feelings directed towards IMSA?


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:45 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Why wouldn't they want to run in the ALMS? Could be a business reason. Manufacturers only run if it makes sense - that there is some sort of return on investment.
Everything you mention is just pure speculation. If Audi wants to return to the ALMS next year they will announce it. No different like what they did last year in their communications.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

At http://www.audiusdiesel.com Johan de Nysschen makes a reference to Audi possibly returning to the ALMS in '08.
It also seems that Aud thinks that they can get the R10 down fairly close to 900kgs for next year:
http://sportscaranalytics.com/?p=250#more-250
There is also an interview with Dr. Ullrich to follow at a later time.



_Modified by chernaudi at 10:43 PM 10-1-2007_


----------

